# Hellolights



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

Just thought I'd let you all know about a great website calle Hellolights.com

I purchased my PC 2x 55w system from them and have nothing but praise for their services! They also issue coupons every now and then.


----------



## corvus (Dec 23, 2002)

Yup, Got my lights from them also. Answered many newbie questions, and shipping and instructions were outstanding. Maybe coulda beat the price, but not by much and the customer service was worht it.


----------

